# Healthy Living for 13 Weeks *Oct 1*



## bravenewworld

Hi Ladies - I was inspired by the fitness thread in the men's section and thought it would be cool to do something similar here!

The premise is easy-
1) Set a healthy living goal (fitness, weight loss, nutrition, etc. Could be one goal or several - whatever works for you)
2) Begin on Oct 1
3) Finish on Dec 31 2014 (13 weeks)

For me personally the holidays and end of year are always stressful and challenging - so I would love to learn from and cheer on other TAM'ers who are in the same boat. 

Posting when you need motivation/encouragement/support in your goals also encouraged.


----------



## bravenewworld

My Goals: 

1) Stretch every day
2) Work out for at least 30 min 3x per week
3) Lose 1lb per week
4) Go on one new hike each month

I was going to add "cut down on beer"....but...nah!


----------



## firebelly1

I accept the challenge. My goals:

1. Plan for and prepare low-carb dinners
2. Stay under 1500 calories per day (keeping track on Sparkpeople)


----------



## Ikaika

I know I'm a guy and not trying to barge in but just letting you know there is a social group, Healthy Living. A great group of supportive folks. If interested, I would be happy to send you an invite. 

One of the greatest success stories, EnjoliWoman. Feel free to pm her and inquire about the group.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

1. Maintain a 500 calorie deficit daily (varies based on exercise) to aim for a total loss of 15 pounds by end of year.
2. Run 3x a week. I thought I could transition easy from elliptical to the trail. Not so. Can't run the whole 5K yet.
3. By the end of the year be able to run all 3.15mi/5K.
4. Learn to love it. haha!


----------



## Ikaika

I will be back to posting on HL group this week.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

drerio said:


> I know I'm a guy and not trying to barge in but just letting you know there is a social group, Healthy Living. A great group of supportive folks. If interested, I would be happy to send you an invite.
> 
> One of the greatest success stories, EnjoliWoman. Feel free to pm her and inquire about the group.


Aw, thanks, Coach D!


----------



## WandaJ

1) make sure I do two 500-calories days every week (for the rest of my life, actually) 
2) Eliptical 4-5 times a week, 45 minutes or so
3) Continue adding veggie smoothies to my diet, especially on 500-calories a day
3) Loose another 7-8 lbs
4) Winter season is coming so it's time to get my bike out (I'm in Florida) 
5) Try to add walking, at least one time on weekend, for serenity of mind


----------



## treyvion

I know this thread is for the ladies. Much kudos and motivation you all.

The thread has motivated me to plan my fitness stretch to the end of the year.

Just plan it and do it.


----------



## bravenewworld

EnjoliWoman said:


> 1. Maintain a 500 calorie deficit daily (varies based on exercise) to aim for a total loss of 30 pounds by end of year.
> 2. Run 3x a week. I thought I could transition easy from elliptical to the trail. Not so. Can't run the whole 5K yet.
> 3. By the end of the year be able to run all 3.15mi/5K.
> 4. *Learn to love it. haha!*


I need to learn that as well! I love it afterward, but during any workout I am usually cussing underneath my breath. 

BTW Enjoli - there is such a difference in your most recent profile pic! Whatever you're doing is working nicely!


----------



## bravenewworld

treyvion said:


> I know this thread is for the ladies. Much kudos and motivation you all.
> 
> The thread has motivated me to plan my fitness stretch to the end of the year.
> 
> Just plan it and do it.


Awesome! The nice thing about starting now is it's a manageable chunk of time to see actual results. 

Also, I think it's going to feel SO good on NYE to be rocking an outfit I can't even fit into right now instead of thinking how I overdid the holidays and need to be with 99% of the population signing up for a gym on Jan 1st.


----------



## treyvion

bravenewworld said:


> Awesome! The nice thing about starting now is it's a manageable chunk of time to see actual results.
> 
> Also, I think it's going to feel SO good on NYE to be rocking an outfit I can't even fit into right now instead of thinking how I overdid the holidays and need to be with 99% of the population signing up for a gym on Jan 1st.


I gotta see an old female friend in the next 3 weeks. I was trying to stretch it out for 5 weeks so i could be in better shape. I was in very good shape just 3 months ago, it's coming back.


----------



## staarz21

Challenge accepted! 

My goal is to increase my weight when lifting in all areas. 

I want to squat 110lbs (currently at 100 lb squat without a rack right now)

I want to bench press 115 (currently at 95lbs) I have the upper body strength of a gnat - so this one might be a far fetched dream.

I also want to be able to do 10 pull ups in a row without stopping. Currently I am only at 5 (today was the first time doing 5 in a row). HA! So, I have a way to go! 

Good luck ladies!!!!!


----------



## bravenewworld

staarz21 said:


> Challenge accepted!
> 
> My goal is to increase my weight when lifting in all areas.
> 
> I want to squat 110lbs (currently at 100 lb squat without a rack right now)
> 
> I want to bench press 115 (currently at 95lbs) I have the upper body strength of a gnat - so this one might be a far fetched dream.
> 
> I also want to be able to do 10 pull ups in a row without stopping. Currently I am only at 5 (today was the first time doing 5 in a row). HA! So, I have a way to go!
> 
> Good luck ladies!!!!!


Fantastic! Really wish I had a cool lady to lift with - I'm sort of a newbie to the whole scene. I need to find a cool space/gym that isn't full of dudes with hungry eyes.


----------



## staarz21

bravenewworld said:


> Fantastic! Really wish I had a cool lady to lift with - I'm sort of a newbie to the whole scene. I need to find a cool space/gym that isn't full of dudes with hungry eyes.


:lol:

I work out at home. I have my elliptical, my weight bench, and my free weights, dumbbells, cables, pull up bar and weighted vest. I find that I work out harder at home than at the gym. The ladies at the gym are strange. They shower, put on make up, then work out and sweat it all off to go shower again. It makes no sense to me. I walk in there looking like death to begin with. So, I never fit in lol. 

I started to collect things as I went. I used body weight for a while, when that wasn't enough I got the dumbbells, then the bench and free weights, etc. It's just easier!


----------



## Tomara

I am in
Started diet last week
Walking three miles a day
Eating veggies which I hate
Mentally think positive thoughts,
Drinking more water
Goal is to drop 40 pounds by Dec.


----------



## WandaJ

40 lbs by December? Isn't this a little unrealistic? it is just two months? I've lost 40 lbs but it took a little longer, around 5-6 months last year, (and keeping it off).

I do not want to discourage you, but if you set unrealistic goal, which will be hard to meet, that will have discouriging effect.

Whatever you do, good luck!


----------



## JustTired

I'm in!!!

Here are my goals:

1. Lose 20lbs
2. Work out at least 3x a week
3. Consistently eat better


----------



## bbdad

I would encourage you in your dieting goals to check out IIFYM.com 

It is a process of logging your food based on macronutrient needs. IIFYM = If It Fits Your Macros. It is also referred to as flexible dieting. It is not about cheating, but it is about eating enjoyable foods while maintaining a relatively clean diet and not killing yourself if you want a cookie or whatever for a meal. 

It is based on the idea that if you have a relatively balanced meal, you don't need to worry about high glycemic index foods and things like that.

I am currently in prep for a body building show in 46 days. I am on a very strict diet at this time. However, after the show, I will be transitioning to a IIFYM style of nutrition.

It does require some planning and logging of food so that you can accurately keep track of your macronutrients. It is not the end all be all of nutrition, but may be a good way to get started without feeling like you have to be 100% strict 100% of the time.


----------



## JustTired

bbdad said:


> I would encourage you in your dieting goals to check out IIFYM.com
> 
> It is a process of logging your food based on macronutrient needs. IIFYM = If It Fits Your Macros. It is also referred to as flexible dieting. It is not about cheating, but it is about eating enjoyable foods while maintaining a relatively clean diet and not killing yourself if you want a cookie or whatever for a meal.
> 
> It is based on the idea that if you have a relatively balanced meal, you don't need to worry about high glycemic index foods and things like that.
> 
> I am currently in prep for a body building show in 46 days. I am on a very strict diet at this time. However, after the show, I will be transitioning to a IIFYM style of nutrition.
> 
> It does require some planning and logging of food so that you can accurately keep track of your macronutrients. It is not the end all be all of nutrition, but may be a good way to get started without feeling like you have to be 100% strict 100% of the time.


Excellent! I am going to check that site out. I use My Fitness Pal to log my calories & exercise. I got a Fitbit to track my steps. But I have always wondered about how to figure out your macros & such.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

My Fitness Pal shows your macros.  If you log your food, then go to "nutrition" and you'll get a nice little pie chart with macros.  And if you put in your goals for those macros it will tell you how you're doing. I'm aiming for:
carbs: 30%
fat: 35%
protein 35%

I found I wasn't getting much protein and most of my diet was carbs, even if it was good carbs such as those in vegetables. Since I'm trying to loose fat and keep/gain muscle, I need about 100g of protein a day. I aim for a deficit of 800calories but often it's more like 500 and that's OK. I also have break-even days which seem to jump start loss right after that. As if my body says "It's OK it looks like she's not going to starve us so we can use up some of the fat now".

ETA - do NOT use MFP to track calorie burn. It's WAY high.


----------



## minebeloved

This is exactly what I was looking for!!
I'm all in! I want to get healthy too.
I'm still in a long distance relationship, and I'm waiting for him to visit me this year. So I want to get healthy!!!

My goals:
1.Walk everyday (1-2hours)
2. Eat fruits an vegetables
3. drink water, green tea, and fresh squeezed juices
4. lose around 10lbs (starting weight 116)
5. clear skin!


----------



## soccermom2three

I'm glad I found this thread. My daughter and I have been talking about starting October with some healthy changes and goals. She is a health and exercise nut and I told her she should become a personal trainer to pay for nursing school.

We've been working out together for the past two weeks. She found this program where you do legs one day, arms and abs one day and then a combination of legs, arms and abs another day, for a total of 3 days. Every other day you do cardio, then one day of rest. It's killing me but when I'm doing all those squats and lunges, I just picture how great my ass is going to look.

So my goals are:

1. Continue to workout with my daughter 3 days a week

2. Do the Couch to 5K program which is three days week. I started this last spring but injured my foot, so I need to start up again.

3. Reduce my intake of white flour and sugar. I've been trying to make more Paleo recipes for dinner but I want to really get serious about it.

4. Record my meals in MyFitnessPal.


----------



## firebelly1

Do we have any rules around checking in? Once a week say?


----------



## staarz21

firebelly1 said:


> Do we have any rules around checking in? Once a week say?


I don't know about rules, but it helps to stay on target if we do!!


I was squatting yesterday - like 100lbs...my usual and when I was on my 3rd set, my right hip just about gave out and it huuuurrrt. I tried to do another squat, you know, just to be sure I was hurt  and yeah...I was. 

So, I didn't get to do my dead lifts or walking lunges yesterday. But I was still able to do leg extensions and leg curls. So, I guess that's good. 

Today is pull up, push up, bench press, incline fly, pullover, and cable exercises. I was going to do them this morning, but my kids aren't allowing me free time. We are on a snack break from playing hide and seek. After snack, we have to play a matching game that we've only played every single day for the last 2 weeks....woo...hooo...

Anyway, I'll be able to do it all tonight after they are in bed!! 

Oh here is the link to some of the routine I am doing. I have changed up some of the exercises to help suit me and what I need, but this is essentially what got me going when I first started out. Maybe it can help someone else. That site also has several other routines and just about an exercise you can think of. 

The Super Toning Training Routine | Muscle & Strength


----------



## Tomara

WandaJ said:


> 40 lbs by December? Isn't this a little unrealistic? it is just two months? I've lost 40 lbs but it took a little longer, around 5-6 months last year, (and keeping it off).
> 
> I do not want to discourage you, but if you set unrealistic goal, which will be hard to meet, that will have discouriging effect.
> 
> Whatever you do, good luck!



It's a goal I set because of what I am doing.....unrealistic maybe but it's a goal. I won't be discouraged if I don't make it but first week I dropped 5 pounds. Better than a hole in the head lol.


----------



## WandaJ

Good luck then Tomara!


----------



## bravenewworld

firebelly1 said:


> Do we have any rules around checking in? Once a week say?


I like the idea of trying to check in at least 1x per week! No penalty for posting more or less though. :whip:

For exercise so far since the 1st I am going to count moving my entire apartment in 3 days. Damn - I am SORE. 

Fridge is empty since it was really hot when I moved and I wound up having to throw out a lot of items. 

Going grocery shopping tomorrow - anyone have suggestions for cheap and easy to fix breakfast/lunches? 

I was thinking about doing a hardboiled egg and some sauteed kale. Or one of these overnight oats recipes I got from someone in my WW meeting:

http://www.buzzfeed.com/samimain/overnight-oats-recipes-to-restore-your-faith-in-breakfast


----------



## bravenewworld

staarz21 said:


> I don't know about rules, but it helps to stay on target if we do!!
> 
> 
> I was squatting yesterday - like 100lbs...my usual and when I was on my 3rd set, my right hip just about gave out and it huuuurrrt. I tried to do another squat, you know, just to be sure I was hurt  and yeah...I was.
> 
> Oh here is the link to some of the routine I am doing. I have changed up some of the exercises to help suit me and what I need, but this is essentially what got me going when I first started out. Maybe it can help someone else. That site also has several other routines and just about an exercise you can think of.
> 
> The Super Toning Training Routine | Muscle & Strength


Thanks for posting your routine! Hope your right hip feels better ASAP too. 

FYI - this is how I am after doing squats (at a much lower weight hehe)


----------



## staarz21

:lol:

So true especially if I change up routines to trick my muscles. They hate it! I can't sit without looking like I have something seriously wrong with me.


----------



## WandaJ

tomara, are you by any chance doing 60 days of juicing? This is the only thing that comes to my mind when I think about loosing 40 lbs in two months.

just curious


----------



## staarz21

Didn't increase in pull ups today  boo. 3 whole sets of....5. Yep. That's it. But I think I've upgraded from upper body strength of a gnat, to maybe mosquito (I'm talking Louisiana giant mosquito!)- so that's a plus.


----------



## Cynthia

I'm late to the party.
I have gotten off track with exercise over the last month since school started. I am homeschooling my last child and need to get into a better routine.
My goals are:
* Eat less bananas
* Stop eating so much spinach and add something else to my smoothies at least 2 days per week
* Get back into working out at least 4 days per week
* Add treadmill at least one day per week



bravenewworld said:


> Fantastic! Really wish I had a cool lady to lift with - I'm sort of a newbie to the whole scene. I need to find a cool space/gym that isn't full of dudes with hungry eyes.


Men stare wherever you go. I workout at home, because it's much more convenient for me, but if staring men kept me from going places, I'd never go anywhere. Could it be that you just notice them more at the gym because you are more self conscious at the gym?


----------



## CrazyCora

Can I join a little late? I currently count calories and am just getting back into Pole after 4 months off. The muscle loss in just 4 months is so sad... Anyway, goals are...

1. More veggies (for the whole family (forever))
2. Daily workout (even if it's just a walk)
3. Work on flexibility
4. Wean out the white sugar (as much as possible)

The sugar thing is going to be the biggest challenge for me. So many foods now have sugar. I'm even having to make my own bread with honey rather than sugar. It's kinda fun though


----------



## Cynthia

CrazyCora said:


> Can I join a little late? I currently count calories and am just getting back into Pole after 4 months off. The muscle loss in just 4 months is so sad... Anyway, goals are...
> 
> 1. More veggies (for the whole family (forever))
> 2. Daily workout (even if it's just a walk)
> 3. Work on flexibility
> 4. Wean out the white sugar (as much as possible)
> 
> The sugar thing is going to be the biggest challenge for me. So many foods now have sugar. I'm even having to make my own bread with honey rather than sugar. It's kinda fun though


A good way to cut back on sugar is to eat fresh and cook from scratch.
Did you know that bread will raise your blood sugar faster than just about anything else? This applies to whole wheat bread as well as white bread. When I cut out all wheat products and cut way back on grain, I lost weight. I never count calories. I eat a lot of vegetables and healthy fats, but stay away from refined foods and most grains. I wouldn't say that my diet is low carb, but it is certainly lower carb than the SAD (Standard American Diet).


----------



## CrazyCora

But bread is my favorite food, next to bacon of course, followed by pasta. I have cut way back on bread and pasta but I did not know that about bread and your blood sugar! My biggest daily diet struggle is veggies for sure.


----------



## bravenewworld

CynthiaDe said:


> A good way to cut back on sugar is to eat fresh and cook from scratch.
> Did you know that bread will raise your blood sugar faster than just about anything else? This applies to whole wheat bread as well as white bread. When I cut out all wheat products and cut way back on grain, I lost weight. I never count calories. I eat a lot of vegetables and healthy fats, but stay away from refined foods and most grains. I wouldn't say that my diet is low carb, but it is certainly lower carb than the SAD (Standard American Diet).


So true - when I am eating healthful carbs like sweet and reg potatoes, quinoa, bulgar, etc. in normal potions with healthy fats and of course veg/fruit I drop weight every week. 

However! I love ramen. And bacon. And beer. Ugh. It's a balancing act for sure. Right now I need the pendulum to swing away from Lagunitas IPA's I have in the fridge.


----------



## bravenewworld

CrazyCora said:


> Can I join a little late?


The more the merrier!


----------



## bravenewworld

Today I totally overindulged, a friend took me out to dinner and I enjoyed it a leeeeetle too much. It was a tale of too many tacos. And chips. And dessert. Feeling yucky full - aka "I need to unbutton my pants" full. 

Already laid out my vitamins and have an easy healthy breakfast in the fridge......tomorrow will be better. Small goal - tomorrow I will eat healthfully and stretch/work out my body and mind. Baby steps. 

How was everyone's first week?


----------



## CrazyCora

I splurged a bit yesterday too. We went to chili's where I had (oddly enough) a bowl of chili and a salad. But of course I had to have a few chips and salsa too. If only it had ended there, but no. Then I had a milkshake, tub soak, and chick flick with the hubby. Totally worth it! But I did lose one pound this week! (before the milkshake )


----------



## Cynthia

I think I'm addicted to bananas. I put them in my smoothie every single morning. This morning I only put in one banana. Usually it's two because I make smoothie for at least three people in the morning. It makes the smoothie so sweet and I have a sweet tooth.
This morning's smoothie was butternut squash (including seeds), banana, bok choy, spinach, and blueberries with flax seed meal and an add-in blend I use to up the phytonutrients in my smoothies.
My workout went well this morning. Still haven't gotten on the treadmill. It needs to be cleaned off. My family decided it is a storage mat now.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Cora, why do you struggle with veggies? Too few you enjoy? Too much prep work? We can give you some ideas to incorporate more of them in your diet if you know your obstacles. 

I love all veggies and fruits but my kid doesn't. One of the ways I add veggies is with broccoli slaw - the broccoli stems, cabbage and carrots grated together - I saute a cup or so in a non-stick skillet and toss with rice as a side dish, add it to spaghetti sauce or in any casserole. I also make quiche or a frittata sort of dish and can put almost any green veggie in there.


----------



## staarz21

Also the steam veggie bags in the frozen section are super easy if you don't like chopping then steaming. I use those on lazy nights. I love carrots, water chestnuts, and edamame ! 

When people are making significant changes in their diet, often times they HATE it at first. They don't like the taste of the food, they miss sweets/salts etc. IF you can stick with the clean diet for 2-4 weeks...it won't be so hard from then on out. Sticking with it means not cheating at all if possible (will power is definitely needed) for those 2-4 weeks. 

Typically, your tastes change during that time and if you do end up eating some sweets/salts again, they are often "too sweet/salty" at first. Your body stops craving those foods as much too. It's just the initial shock of changing your diet that is the most difficult it seems. People are simply used to eating certain things and it makes "bland" food like veggies seem so gross. It's the opposite if you can cut out all of the junk food completely for a period of time. Eventually, the junk food will be nasty and the healthy food will be delicious. 

Of course easing back into eating sweets and salts again will have your body back to where it was at first...constantly craving those things. So, while it's nice to have a cheat meal, try to keep them to a minimum if you've established a healthy diet. That way, your body doesn't go back to craving it constantly.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

:iagree: That's why the first month I did nothing but adjust to the changes in portions and not having certain things.


----------



## WandaJ

Damn, I lost three pounds previous week and gained them back over the weekend. But that expresso martini was delicious did good iwth eliptical though and biking. 

Today back on track, 500calories day, so far coffee and veggie/fruit smoothie. I can do it!


----------



## Cynthia

I lost 30 lbs. and I think I eat more than I did before. I do not count calories or adjust how much I eat. I did not eat much processed food before I lost weight and I didn't eat refined sugar. 
I stopped eating all gluten. I did not replace it with any "gluten free" products, so I basically stopped eating baked goods. I did, however, bake twice in the last month for bridal showers with millet and coconut flour.
I stopped eating all cow's milk products due to realizing they were at the root of my digestive issues.
I cut out my morning steel cut oats and replaced it with a green smoothie.
Exercising did nothing to help me lose weight. It added muscle. Changing my eating habits is what put me back to my normal, healthy weight. Exercising gave me a firm, strong body.


----------



## bravenewworld

I had the yummiest lunch today. It was a quinoa dill pesto salad with avocado and a vinegar based red cabbage and beet coleslaw. Gluten-free and healthy! Would have been vegan if I hadn't added an over easy egg on top. 

Healthy, yummy, happy!! Great reminder I need to branch out and not just eat lean protein and steamed veggies. That gets old quick!


----------



## EnjoliWoman

See, I'd eat that if someone put it in front of me (tho not a fan of avocado - tasteless mush to me) but I'd never think to make it or buy the ingredients. Instead I put a 3lb bag of frozen chicken breasts in the crock pot with some seasoning and let it cook 12 hours or more, then I have dinner plus all of my lunches ready (plus several kinds of raw vegetables and some triscuits).

Heartsbeating would make that sort of dish.


----------



## WandaJ

I lately discovered veggie smoothies and grilled veggies - carrots, red peppers, mushrooms (with garlic and parsley inside), zuchinni. Yum!


----------



## staarz21

WandaJ said:


> I lately discovered veggie smoothies and grilled veggies - carrots, red peppers, mushrooms (with garlic and parsley inside), zuchinni. Yum!


That sounds interesting!! 


This week has been hard for me. I have dropped more weight. I should be happy right? No. That wasn't my goal at all!!! 

I wanted more muscle weight. Instead I've dropped 11 lbs in 6 months. I'm already small. I am so scared I will end up looking like skeletor again like in high school. I do not want to relive the 'bean pole" days.

So, I am 5'6" and now 119 lbs. Ugh. I've tried increasing calories, but apparently I am way off in what I need. I take in about 2200 -ish now. Mostly protein, fruits, and veggies. 

I've cut out all cardio temporarily and am lifting 2x a day 4 days a week. (that is also temporary. I don't usually do 2 a days) But I am one of those people that turns the music up and dances around the house cleaning...my boys do it too. It's one way I get them moving during the day. I break out in a sweat sometimes getting into it haha!

I was 110 when I gave birth to my first child and 117 when I had my second. The weight stuck with me as I was 125 when I had my 3rd. It would seem that my body has decided to go back to the lower weight which I was stuck at for years in high school and it just looked so unhealthy. 

I was joking with my H earlier on Skype about buying one of those huge birthday cakes and ordering like 3 pizzas and just having a field day...but unfortunately, I can't eat that much ha. 

I'll try increasing calories at the start of next week to track correctly (I do this coinciding with my weigh ins by totaling up my weekly calories) I'll try increasing by 300 at first and go from there.

Hopefully I won't be going as a skeleton for halloween!!


----------



## CrazyCora

EnjoliWoman said:


> Cora, why do you struggle with veggies? Too few you enjoy? Too much prep work? We can give you some ideas to incorporate more of them in your diet if you know your obstacles.
> 
> I love all veggies and fruits but my kid doesn't. One of the ways I add veggies is with broccoli slaw - the broccoli stems, cabbage and carrots grated together - I saute a cup or so in a non-stick skillet and toss with rice as a side dish, add it to spaghetti sauce or in any casserole. I also make quiche or a frittata sort of dish and can put almost any green veggie in there.


Yes to both. Not many I enjoy but I think that is because I don't know what to do with most of them. Growing up most of the veggies we had were from a can or frozen. So other than that I'm clueless. I do bottle green beans every year and like those. But green beans and carrots are about all I know... Oh I do love edamame as well. I buy a huge bag at Costco every month. 

I make smoothies for breakfast several days a week. I take one day and make 30 smoothie packets to last me the month so I don't have to get all the ingredients out every day. I put a couple of "cubes" of greek yogurt, (freeze in ice cube tray) 1/2 a banana cut up, then whatever fruit I have on hand. Pineapple, mango, strawberries, etc. I put it all cheap freezer bags then I grab a bag, 1 cup of water, 1/2 a tube of zip fizz, and a cup of fresh greens (ooh! A veggie!!!).


----------



## WandaJ

smoothies are great for getting more veggies in, you can use add carrots, beets, zuchini, kale, spinach, beans, cucumber, peppers, etc. Find reciepes and experiment, see what you like. sprinkle some oats or flex seeds for crunchines.


----------



## Cynthia

staarz21 said:


> This week has been hard for me. I have dropped more weight. I should be happy right? No. That wasn't my goal at all!!!
> 
> I wanted more muscle weight. Instead I've dropped 11 lbs in 6 months. I'm already small. I am so scared I will end up looking like skeletor again like in high school. I do not want to relive the 'bean pole" days.
> 
> So, I am 5'6" and now 119 lbs. Ugh. I've tried increasing calories, but apparently I am way off in what I need. I take in about 2200 -ish now. Mostly protein, fruits, and veggies.


Some people are naturally thin and high energy, which is sounds like you are, but what you are describing does not sound healthy. I'm sorry you are having this problem.



staarz21 said:


> I've cut out all cardio temporarily and am lifting 2x a day 4 days a week. (that is also temporary. I don't usually do 2 a days) But I am one of those people that turns the music up and dances around the house cleaning...my boys do it too. It's one way I get them moving during the day. I break out in a sweat sometimes getting into it haha!


Do you think you need to add cardio back with all the energy you are normally expending? What would be the point?
Why are you lifting twice a day?



staarz21 said:


> I'll try increasing calories at the start of next week to track correctly (I do this coinciding with my weigh ins by totaling up my weekly calories) I'll try increasing by 300 at first and go from there.


Had you considered adding in more carbohydrates, like oatmeal, legumes, bananas, etc. 
Do you eat cow's milk products? Eating cows milk might help you gain weight.


----------



## staarz21

CynthiaDe said:


> Some people are naturally thin and high energy, which is sounds like you are, but what you are describing does not sound healthy. I'm sorry you are having this problem.
> 
> 
> Do you think you need to add cardio back with all the energy you are normally expending? What would be the point?
> Why are you lifting twice a day?
> 
> *I liked cardio for the health benefits. Until I am able to gain successfully, I will not be continuing cardio. I am currently lifting 2x a day for about 35-45 min each to shake up my muscles a little. Doing the same routines day in and day out doesn't do anything for me. So, about once every 2-3 months I will do 2 a days for a week or so. That seems to be the only thing that works for my body to break a plateau.*
> 
> Had you considered adding in more carbohydrates, like oatmeal, legumes, bananas, etc.
> Do you eat cow's milk products? Eating cows milk might help you gain weight.
> 
> *I think I am addicted to oatmeal  I eat oatmeal almost every morning with almonds, blueberries, and honey. Sometimes, I will splash some almond milk in there as well. I eat probably 2 bananas a day. They are easy for me to throw in the diaper bag if we are heading out.
> 
> I went to the store yesterday and bought some snicker's marathon energy bars. Probably not the best for me, but they are high in carbs and protein (and taste like a snickers!) most protein bars taste like crap. These are pretty good and I remember eating them a couple of years ago. Ummm...other than that, I am going to add more nuts (almonds, walnuts, peanuts) to my diet. They have a higher fat content. I am also drinking an extra protein shake now. So, I will be drinking 3 in stead of 2.
> 
> Cow's milk was one thing that I cut out a while back but I am not opposed to drinking it again. I used to love it! If none of this works, I might take 2 weeks off from exercising completely....I just don't know if I can do that though. *


----------



## Cynthia

staarz21, Are you nursing a baby? I know when I was nursing I had to eat a lot more than when not nursing.
I am unable to eat cow's milk products. It messes with my digestive system and makes me sick. But if it doesn't bother you, it might help you put on some weight.
Do you eat before working out or do you workout on an empty stomach? I think working out on an empty stomach is likely to burn fat, but if you work out after having had a high carb meal it can help you to burn the carbs rather than body fat.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

It's good you get plenty of protein - have you tried adding ensure to your diet? My sister struggled with gaining weight and had to add one per day to help her gain.

As to weight lifting, you need time for the muscle to repair itself so maybe twice a day is sort of defeating your work. Also, lower weights and careful, slow movements with good form work the muscles better than jerky movements with heavier weights. 

Have you consulted a doctor and a personal trainer? Both might be good things to do.


----------



## staarz21

CynthiaDe said:


> staarz21, Are you nursing a baby? I know when I was nursing I had to eat a lot more than when not nursing.
> I am unable to eat cow's milk products. It messes with my digestive system and makes me sick. But if it doesn't bother you, it might help you put on some weight.
> Do you eat before working out or do you workout on an empty stomach? I think working out on an empty stomach is likely to burn fat, but if you work out after having had a high carb meal it can help you to burn the carbs rather than body fat.


I always lift after eating (not immediately). I will workout in the morning after breakfast and/or in the evening after dinner.

Nope. Not nursing. My body will hold on to weight for a while after a baby, but at about the 1.5-2 year mark post postpartum, the weight will start to come off - even if I am not doing much. I've reached that point again, But I am eating much more this time to help combat it so it's not really coming off as quickly as before which is good. I just need to find that balance with calories.


----------



## staarz21

EnjoliWoman said:


> It's good you get plenty of protein - have you tried adding ensure to your diet? My sister struggled with gaining weight and had to add one per day to help her gain.
> 
> As to weight lifting, you need time for the muscle to repair itself so maybe twice a day is sort of defeating your work. Also, lower weights and careful, slow movements with good form work the muscles better than jerky movements with heavier weights.
> 
> Have you consulted a doctor and a personal trainer? Both might be good things to do.


Yes. Thanks! I think my 2 a days this time around are probably doing more harm than good...I didn't think that yesterday when I was doing it, but this morning my legs and abs are so sore. Usually, they don't get that sore anymore. 

I haven't tried ensure yet. Though, one of my friends mentioned it as well. 

It is so weird that I thought I could enter that competition and that I had it all figured out. I would be ready! Unfortunately, H isn't really on board anymore and now I have gone back to super metabolism mode even at 30. 

When my H gets home (next weekend!!!!!) I have a bunch of appointments to catch up on. One of them is with my Dr. Another will be at the gym here. They have discounted trainers for us. I am going to go talk to one and get a meal plan executed so I can find out what I am doing wrong. 

In the past, the dr. has run tests. Everything is fine with my thyroid and such. He says I am totally normal. My heart rate runs at around 99, but my blood pressure is completely normal. I do cardio so I have no idea why my resting heart rate is so high. The dr. didn't seem too concerned though because it's still within normal range. 

It's a mystery, but I will find a balance I'm sure. I might have to stuff my face more often with more food, but I will get there. I am going to try as hard as I can to not get back down to 110...that's just gross looking on me. I would like to get back 125 if I can - hopefully with more muscle.


----------



## Cynthia

If it's any consolation, I had trouble keeping weight on until I had my last child at 35. After that I began to put on weight. Unfortunately I couldn't seem to keep it from climbing until I made changes in my diet. Now I'm back down to my old weight and much more comfortable. I don't have trouble keeping weight on at all anymore. In fact, I have to watch my carbs to make sure the weight stays off.
Maybe your metabolism will change when you get a bit older and you won't have this problem.


----------



## staarz21

CynthiaDe said:


> If it's any consolation, I had trouble keeping weight on until I had my last child at 35. After that I began to put on weight. Unfortunately I couldn't seem to keep it from climbing until I made changes in my diet. Now I'm back down to my old weight and much more comfortable. I don't have trouble keeping weight on at all anymore. In fact, I have to watch my carbs to make sure the weight stays off.
> Maybe your metabolism will change when you get a bit older and you won't have this problem.


It's weird to say this, but I hope so. Maybe I do need to wait a few more years for my hormones to change a bit for me to keep the weight on. I thought 30 would be my magic number, but so far no go. It's good to hear that it did eventually change for you though. So, I know I can at least expect it at some point


----------



## bbdad

Go to IIFYM.com and use the calculator there. Based on 2x/day workouts, every day and your height / weight, if you want to gain some weight, you should be eating about 2424 kcal per day. 356g carbs, 142g protein and 48g fat. 

If you are not eating that amount and working out like you say, then you are going to lose weight. If you are not logging your food intake, you have no idea how much you are consuming. 

Don't say you plan it out and know it. That is not accurate. Log EVERYTHING that goes in your mouth. That will give you an accurate picture of your caloric intake.

Weight gain is simple calories in > calories out.

Are you a caffeine junkie? A resting heart rate of that high is not typical for someone that exercises as much as you state. However, if you are over-exercising AND under-eating, then your body will do some very weird things.


----------



## Cynthia

bbdad said:


> Weight gain is simple calories in > calories out.


This seems logical and correct, but it is not. Not all foods are processed the same. Fats, proteins, and carbohydrates each have a different impact on the hormones that are released and how the fuel is processed and used. It's like a fireplace. Not all wood burns the same. Some wood burns slowly and some burns quickly. Wet wood is hard to burn compared to dry wood.


----------



## bbdad

I can promise if you eat at a caloric deficit, you will lose weight over time. If you eat at a caloric excess, you will gain weight over time.

Sure, oats are going to have a slightly different insulin spike than a piece of chocolate. However, as long as you are eating a generally balanced meal plan, those spikes are negligible. Go do some reading by Layne Norton, PhD. He has some pretty good stuff on weight loss / gain.


----------



## staarz21

bbdad said:


> Go to IIFYM.com and use the calculator there. Based on 2x/day workouts, every day and your height / weight, if you want to gain some weight, you should be eating about 2424 kcal per day. 356g carbs, 142g protein and 48g fat.
> 
> If you are not eating that amount and working out like you say, then you are going to lose weight. If you are not logging your food intake, you have no idea how much you are consuming.
> 
> Don't say you plan it out and know it. That is not accurate. Log EVERYTHING that goes in your mouth. That will give you an accurate picture of your caloric intake.
> 
> Weight gain is simple calories in > calories out.
> 
> Are you a caffeine junkie? A resting heart rate of that high is not typical for someone that exercises as much as you state. However, if you are over-exercising AND under-eating, then your body will do some very weird things.



Thanks for the info! 

One cup of coffee for me these days. I used to drink it all day until about a year ago. I have, in the past, needed to take medication for anxiety..though I feel that I usually have it under control on my own. 

I will go back to logging and see what happens over the next couple of weeks. It might be that I am under eating because I never get hungry. When I first started I had to set a timer for me to eat. Without knowing it, I have probably slipped back into that again because I am on the go a lot lately. H comes home next weekend so things have been super crazy here. I just need to be more mindful and pack snacks for me when I leave the house. 

Ugh, being healthy is hard


----------



## EnjoliWoman

If you struggle with anxiety and have a high heart rate, have you considered meditation or yoga? Yoga can really build muscle if done correctly - those who practice it in the truest form have dancer's bodies... long, lean, sculpted lines. It might be good in being in tune with your body as well - to hear the hunger. I wonder if you just never slow down mentally or physically. I know when I have 20 things going on in my head while I'm working on other things, I don't think about whether or not I'm hungry and it will be 2pm before I realize it and I haven't had lunch. On the other hand if not much is going on and I'm caught up and chilling, I'll be hungry at 11am. So maybe some time to calm down, listen to your body and quiet your mind might be beneficial.


----------



## Tomara

10 pounds lost since starting the healthy living. 😀


----------



## staarz21

EnjoliWoman said:


> If you struggle with anxiety and have a high heart rate, have you considered meditation or yoga? Yoga can really build muscle if done correctly - those who practice it in the truest form have dancer's bodies... long, lean, sculpted lines. It might be good in being in tune with your body as well - to hear the hunger. I wonder if you just never slow down mentally or physically. I know when I have 20 things going on in my head while I'm working on other things, I don't think about whether or not I'm hungry and it will be 2pm before I realize it and I haven't had lunch. On the other hand if not much is going on and I'm caught up and chilling, I'll be hungry at 11am. So maybe some time to calm down, listen to your body and quiet your mind might be beneficial.


My H's physical therapist wanted him to try it out, but he was on his way out for a deployment and we didn't get to really get into it. We were terrible the few times we tried it and a few really good laughs. H seems to be able to concentrate more during the meditation parts, and it seems to be super hard for me...like I get bored or something so I start swaying or twiddling my hands 

But definitely! I don't mind giving it a shot again! Usually, I like to try things for a few months before giving it up - just because that is usually how long it takes for things to be routine and take effect. 

Thanks for reminding me of that! I will get a few videos set up and downloaded to the TV for us to do!


----------



## firebelly1

I'm down a pound since Oct. 1. I'm happy with that and continuing with the calorie counting. Had a conference with free food and booze this last weekend so...probably will not be losing a pound this week.  But back at it as of yesterday.


----------



## CrazyCora

Oops, fell off the wagon yesterday. Went to run a few errands with my parents (they are in town helping me with home renovations) and ended up eating a burger and onion rings at Apollo Burger. But it was sooooo good. Oh then later that night, after a light dinner of chicken and salad, I had ice cream. But I'm back on track today. Monday will tell if my slip up curbed my weight loss this week. I'm thinking it won't since I haven't adjusted my calorie intake for all of the work I've been doing on my house. Been on my feet (mostly up and down a 15' ladder) for 9 hours a day for the last 4 days. Hopefully that will make up for the burger and rings 

I'll have to try adding more veggies to my smoothies. I didn't even think about beets. They are such a pretty color and smell like dirt. I love the smell of beets. 

What do you guys think about juicers? A good thing to add fresh veggie/fruit juice to your diet or a waste of time and money?


----------



## Cynthia

CrazyCora said:


> I'll have to try adding more veggies to my smoothies. I didn't even think about beets. They are such a pretty color and smell like dirt. I love the smell of beets.
> 
> What do you guys think about juicers? A good thing to add fresh veggie/fruit juice to your diet or a waste of time and money?


Cooked beets are lovely in smoothies. They give it a velvet, pudding like consistency. I love them. Beet powder, otoh, is not so great, but it might be good if it were cooked first. I have a bunch of it and thought about cooking it in hot water before adding it to a smoothie.
I wrote an article about the difference between juicing and smoothies. If you are interested, you can view it here: The Difference Between Smoothies and Juicing | The Feminine Review: Homemaking, Family and the World


----------



## bbdad

Personally, I think juicers are a waste of good food and money. Some swear by them. I prefer to get my nutrients mostly from whole foods.


----------



## bravenewworld

Beets are heaven! My favorite juice recipe is watermelon, beet, kale, and apple! Super tasty served over ice. 

Going to my weight watchers meeting tomorrow, first one in 3 weeks! 

Pretty sure I haven't lost or gained any weight. Now that I'm done moving getting back to focusing on eating healthy and exercise. One thing I struggle with is how much I consume when eating healthy food - it's like I'm only full for an hour or two then the hunger monster hits!


----------



## Cynthia

bravenewworld said:


> Beets are heaven! My favorite juice recipe is watermelon, beet, kale, and apple! Super tasty served over ice.
> 
> Going to my weight watchers meeting tomorrow, first one in 3 weeks!
> 
> Pretty sure I haven't lost or gained any weight. Now that I'm done moving getting back to focusing on eating healthy and exercise. One thing I struggle with is how much I consume when eating healthy food - it's like I'm only full for an hour or two then the hunger monster hits!


Are you eating enough fat with your meals? If not, that could be the problem.


----------



## bravenewworld

bbdad said:


> Personally, I think juicers are a waste of good food and money. Some swear by them. I prefer to get my nutrients mostly from whole foods.


I like juice just because I like juice. It tastes awesome and makes a fantastic post-workout snack! I don't use it as a meal replacement or to "cleanse" though. Every tried that lemonade cayenne pepper maple syrup thing? Bleh. Pretty sure that's been scientifically debunked. 

One thing that really, really bugs me out here is there are tons of cold-pressed juice places that charge like $10 and upwards for juice. It's seriously insane to pay that much for something you can't even customize that's not fresh squeezed. 

BBD - Your signature cracked me up! Reminds me of another quote "Six packs are made in the kitchen, not at the gym."


----------



## bravenewworld

CynthiaDe said:


> Are you eating enough fat with your meals? If not, that could be the problem.


I think you have a really good point here. Going to try adding some more olive oil, avocado, and maybe nuts to my diet? 

Any other suggestions on foods chocked with good fats?


----------



## bravenewworld

Here's a sample menu of what I'm going to be eating next week: 

Breakfast - Overnight oatmeal made with coconut cultured yogurt, coconut milk, and a tablespoon of chia seeds. Piece of fruit.

Snack - Hardboiled egg or handful of unsalted almonds

Lunch - Chicken, Avocado, and Veggie Lettuce Wraps (Dressing is made out of olive oil, vinegar, and low sodium soy sauce) 

Dinner - Protein (likely tilapia or lean steak) with spinach and quinoa or a baked potato 

Dessert - Decaffeinated tea, and if craving sweets, a small piece or two of dark chocolate

--
Some notes

Dinner has to be something SUPER simple because I work at a bar and get home late. There's no way I'm spending more than 15 min or so cooking. 

Need to make sure I eat iron rich food because I have an slight iron deficiency. 

Cannot give up carbs because it makes me extremely hungry and irritable, hence the oatmeal and quinoa/baked potato. Trying to leave carbs out of my midday meal though. 

If anyone has any thoughts or comments I would appreciate! Please keep in mind I am cooking only for myself though and do live on a modest budget. No truffles or edible gold leaf recipes please!


----------



## Cynthia

bravenewworld said:


> I think you have a really good point here. Going to try adding some more olive oil, avocado, and maybe nuts to my diet?
> 
> Any other suggestions on foods chocked with good fats?


Well, I have another article about adding fats to smoothies. There is a list that is not only for smoothies, but you could see what items you can incorporate into your day. 
Why You Should Add Fat to Your Smoothie | The Feminine Review: Homemaking, Family and the World


----------



## staarz21

I did 100 squats with 2 - 15 lb dumbbells as a punishment today for eating fast food (20 squats at a time, rest for 30-45 seconds, then continue). I was so annoyed at the grocery store today that I certainly didn't feel like coming home and cooking lunch. I feel so sick right now from eating that nasty-ness. It was the first time I've eaten fast food in almost 2 years. Usually, I only eat it when we are traveling on the road for a few days to visit family.

I also did my upper body workout with concentration curls, rear delt raises, shoulder press, upright rows, barbell curls, cable curls, and triceps kickbacks. I will be working on my abs tonight. 

I'm also limiting the amount of calories that I eat for the rest of the day since I stuffed my face with that burger earlier. Tonight will probably just be a protein shake and some veggies or fruit. That should hopefully even out my calories for the day so that I stay on target, but that I am not starving myself for the rest of the night. 

Bleh...Tomorrow needs to hurry along now so I don't feel guilty anymore.


----------



## bbdad

It's not the end of the world to have a fast food meal. Sure, there are much better choices, but rarely having it won't be a set back.

That is the benefit of knowing your daily macro needs and then logging all of your food. So, if you knew exactly what your macro need is (IIFYM — If It Fits Your Macros & Flexible Dieting and use the calculator) and you were logging your food (MyMacro+ App) you could see how it affected you and what you have left for the day.

I don't have any vested interest in the apps or website. I just find them as very beneficial tools for nutrition planning and tracking.


----------



## WandaJ

bravenworld, Flax seeds have omega 3 and good oils in them. 

One of my favorite foods (and mykids too) can of sardines in olive oil, mashed with fork, and mixed with cottage cheese. Yum!


----------



## staarz21

legs....sore...can't....sit.....


Ok they hurt, but that was the point of yesterday's squats. To remind me to never eat that nasty stuff again!! 


Today was a rest day.


Tomorrow is leg day. I'm scared.


----------



## minebeloved

I kind of got off target but I'm getting back on it again!
Walkng~


----------



## bravenewworld

I also got off track. Lost a pound this week but I had gained a little so it's a minor victory. 

Went to my Weight Watchers meeting this AM which is always super helpful. Talking to people there who have successfully lost weight and kept it off always helps put things in perspective. 

One thing every single person said - there are always ebbs and flows. No one who ever looks at a weeklyn weight loss chart ever sees a perfectly straight line. 

Good luck all with this week!


----------



## Cynthia

bravenewworld said:


> Here's a sample menu of what I'm going to be eating next week:
> 
> Breakfast - Overnight oatmeal made with coconut cultured yogurt, coconut milk, and a tablespoon of chia seeds. Piece of fruit.
> 
> Snack - Hardboiled egg or handful of unsalted almonds
> 
> Lunch - Chicken, Avocado, and Veggie Lettuce Wraps (Dressing is made out of olive oil, vinegar, and low sodium soy sauce)
> 
> Dinner - Protein (likely tilapia or lean steak) with spinach and quinoa or a baked potato
> 
> Dessert - Decaffeinated tea, and if craving sweets, a small piece or two of dark chocolate
> 
> --
> Some notes
> 
> Dinner has to be something SUPER simple because I work at a bar and get home late. There's no way I'm spending more than 15 min or so cooking.
> 
> Need to make sure I eat iron rich food because I have an slight iron deficiency.
> 
> Cannot give up carbs because it makes me extremely hungry and irritable, hence the oatmeal and quinoa/baked potato. Trying to leave carbs out of my midday meal though.
> 
> If anyone has any thoughts or comments I would appreciate! Please keep in mind I am cooking only for myself though and do live on a modest budget. No truffles or edible gold leaf recipes please!


I missed this post and thought I’d comment on it since you asked for thoughts or comments.
I did notice that you eat a lot of carbs for breakfast, but then read that you get hungry and irritable when you don’t have them. This is the carb cycle. It takes a few days to get off the cycle. It has to do with insulin being released into your system.
My recommendation would be to add more fat and protein into your breakfast and slowly work to reduce the carbs.
It also looks like you are not getting enough vegetables in your diet. The sources I read, including Dr. Wahls, recommend 9 cups of vegetables, which includes a little bit of fruit, daily. I try to get this and have a lot more energy than I used to.
Have you noticed any bloating or digestive discomfort with chia seeds? My sister and I had to quit eating them, because they were causing us to bloat, become gassy, and uncomfortable.


----------



## WandaJ

agreed. the more carbs you haev, the more you want. Try egg for breakfast instead, with no bread. 

For me, ditching breakfast at all was a life saver. Whenever I eat breakfast, I am just hungry for the rest of the day.


----------



## staarz21

Even though my H just returned, I've stayed on target. I just completed my workout this morning and have been doing great food-wise even though we've been eating out a lot. I just share a plate with the kids and typically order salmon or fruit. 

H wants to get me to do crossfit with him on Tuesdays and Thursdays. I weight lift on Mon, Wed, and Friday. Usually, my cardio is on Tues and Thurs...and I hate crossfit. So, I don't know how this is going to go ha! 

We will see I guess.


----------



## treyvion

bravenewworld said:


> I also got off track. Lost a pound this week but I had gained a little so it's a minor victory.
> 
> Went to my Weight Watchers meeting this AM which is always super helpful. Talking to people there who have successfully lost weight and kept it off always helps put things in perspective.
> 
> One thing every single person said - there are always ebbs and flows. No one who ever looks at a weeklyn weight loss chart ever sees a perfectly straight line.
> 
> Good luck all with this week!


It's hard to go by 1lb, because it could be just water.

I'd be consistent on my fluid intakes. I don't count a weight loss until it is 7lbs or greater.


----------



## Cynthia

treyvion said:


> It's hard to go by 1lb, because it could be just water.
> 
> I'd be consistent on my fluid intakes. I don't count a weight loss until it is 7lbs or greater.


How tall are you? If I gained or lost 7 lbs. that would make a huge difference, as I have a tiny frame.


----------



## Ikaika

Even as October winds down I hope the women are here are staying motivated to a healthy living. If I had a daughter 

http://youtu.be/nhRzkGpdQdk

Don't let anyone define you and don't use age as an excuse. Start whoever you are right now, set both short and long term goals. You can do it.


----------



## Cynthia

I gained a few pounds and wanted to lose them before my daughter's wedding in November. I have one pound left to lose, which will be easy. I feel better when I'm at that weight.


----------



## bravenewworld

Things going well here. Down 2 lbs and feeling very positive! Yesterday I drank half a beer and didn't even feel the "need" to finish it. Half was enough and satisfying! 

I still haven't cut down my carbs. Honestly, I like carbs! They give me energy and help me feel full. If I can't lose weight or I notice carbs are dragging me down I will rethink.


----------



## bravenewworld

So apparently I've lost my mind - I've registered to run a marathon in 5 months. Uh....yea. 

A friend of mine started it. She's ran like 13 of them and said she knows I can do it. So, I'm going for it! And I even have a buddy to train with. 

Honestly though, I am worried about this happening:

Not For the Weak of Stomach


----------



## Cynthia

bravenewworld said:


> So apparently I've lost my mind - I've registered to run a marathon in 5 months. Uh....yea.
> 
> A friend of mine started it. She's ran like 13 of them and said she knows I can do it. So, I'm going for it! And I even have a buddy to train with.
> 
> Honestly though, I am worried about this happening:
> 
> Not For the Weak of Stomach


Did you know there is a couch to marathon program? You can google it. They give you a program that you can prepare for a marathon. Check it out.

In other news, I reached my goal weight as of this morning. Now what do I do? lol
I am still eating bananas every day in my smoothies, but I still lost the few pounds I wanted to get off before my daughter's wedding. I guess bananas are okay.  I love bananas in my smoothies.


----------



## staarz21

I haven't checked in for a while. H being home now sort of takes up....well, all of my time! Everyone sort of follows me around the house asking me where I'm going or what I'm doing. It's chaos. 

I have actually decided to DECREASE weight. I've injured my elbow and for some reason the weights were getting to be a bit much for me. So, I backed way off and did slower, more controlled movements. 

When squatting, the lighter weight with slower movements actually made my legs super sore the next day. I was kind of happy about this because it kind of changes things up. 

I have put on 3 lbs! I'm excited about that. I've added an extra day of weight training so I'm doing 5 days a week, but I have shortened them and decreased the weight. I will see how this goes for a while - so far, it seems to be going well!


----------



## EnjoliWoman

bravenewworld said:


> So apparently I've lost my mind - I've registered to run a marathon in 5 months. Uh....yea.
> 
> A friend of mine started it. She's ran like 13 of them and said she knows I can do it. So, I'm going for it! And I even have a buddy to train with.
> 
> Honestly though, I am worried about this happening:
> 
> Not For the Weak of Stomach


Send off for a sample of depends to wear that day!


----------



## bravenewworld

EnjoliWoman said:


> Send off for a sample of depends to wear that day!


Hmm maybe I can ask Lulu lemon if they make a rubber running pant? :smthumbup:

Been running a lot this week - 2 5k's completed. Already shaved a full minute off my mile time. Today was supposed to run but it was hot as hell out so I skipped it and rescheduled for tomorrow. Nothing like the glory of running at six in the morning! #shootme

CynthiaDe - I love bananas! Have to eat at least one per day. One of my cats loves them too and will start howling the second I peel one. So really, I eat 3/4 of a banana every day.


----------



## Tomara

Quick update: 17 pounds down in 49 days. Decided to rethink the 40 by Christmas deal. I have gotten to a place I can stand veggies a bit more....Wanda not on a liquid diet. Low carb/ no carbs, no refined sugars.. I would kill for a burger and fries!


----------



## Tomara

Oh and another diet help is I eat one bite and the dog gets the next bite😄


----------



## soccermom2three

I thought I would update from my original post on this thread. My daughter (19) and I have finished up week 7 of a 12 week intense workout program. Lots of different kinds of squats, lunges, burpees, push ups and ab work. We still have a ways to go and we both need to be doing more cardio on the days off. I feel stronger but I haven't been watching my diet. I think if I was, I would see more definition. So that is my next goal. I'm not weighing myself so I have no idea if I've lost weight. My husband told me my butt feels firmer, so there's that.


----------



## bbdad

I have this saying that is even in my signature. 

YOU CAN OUT-DIET A BAD EXERCISE PROGRAM, BUT YOU CAN'T OUT-EXERCISE A BAD DIET.

In order to improve fitness and appearance, you will need to get the diet in check. Log all food you intake. There are many apps you can use on the computer and phone to log your food. Plan your meals. You can eat out. You can have "cheat" foods. They just need to be in the plan and accounted for.


----------



## soccermom2three

bbdad said:


> I have this saying that is even in my signature.
> 
> YOU CAN OUT-DIET A BAD EXERCISE PROGRAM, BUT YOU CAN'T OUT-EXERCISE A BAD DIET.
> 
> In order to improve fitness and appearance, you will need to get the diet in check. Log all food you intake. There are many apps you can use on the computer and phone to log your food. Plan your meals. You can eat out. You can have "cheat" foods. They just need to be in the plan and accounted for.


I feel properly chastised. I promise to do better.


----------



## Cynthia

Keeping track of all your food intake works for some people, but I prefer to let my body tell me what and when to eat. I eat until I am satisfied and I make sure to eat enough fat. I feel great and am at my goal weight.
There are some things I cannot eat and some things I won't eat due to believing they do not contribute to my well being and health, but that still leaves a wide range of options. I want to enjoy what I eat and hate to feel hungry.


----------



## bbdad

I wasn't trying to chastise anyone. Many people think if they just exercise, that gives them the excuse to eat anything. Hey, I just did an hour on the treadmill, so I can have a double cheeseburger, fries and a coke. Well, the hour on the treadmill may have burned 500 calories if you are lucky. The meal there was about 1200 calories. So, you are still 700 over. That is all I was trying to say.


----------



## bravenewworld

At the end of the day, you have to do what works for you at the time. If your eating isn't on point, at least you are working out! And vice-versa. 

Sometimes I'll have a few good weeks with both my eating and workout routine, but more often than not one slips. Still improving my health and losing weight though. 

For me it works best to make small changes over time I can stick with. Those "eat five teeny protein only meals and work out 2 hours every day" type plans never last for me. 

More power to the people who can do them, but it's not for everyone!


----------



## bravenewworld

Had a really good run last week and am almost at my goal of running a 5k in under 30 minutes! 

For some reason I had a mental block of thinking I "couldn't" do it and now I am within a few minutes of my goal!!!! :smthumbup:


----------



## soccermom2three

bbdad said:


> I wasn't trying to chastise anyone. Many people think if they just exercise, that gives them the excuse to eat anything. Hey, I just did an hour on the treadmill, so I can have a double cheeseburger, fries and a coke. Well, the hour on the treadmill may have burned 500 calories if you are lucky. The meal there was about 1200 calories. So, you are still 700 over. That is all I was trying to say.


I was kidding ya. I think it was you that posted pictures of yourself right before a competition? So you probably know what you are talking about.


----------



## WandaJ

So, my mother is here... For few months.... She is cooking, old-fashion way, yummy and not dietery I consider it success not to gain anything, but loosing will be even bigger challenge now


----------



## Cynthia

Oh the obstacles to health. Living with other people who are not on the same page can be difficult at times. I have intolerance to both cow's milk dairy and gluten. Recently my husband found that his digestive issues were gluten related, so he quit gluten. To help him, the whole family went gluten free. It wasn't too difficult since I was already cooking gluten free due to my issues. It has been really nice to finally have everyone on the same page in the house. No one is allowed to bring gluten into the house anymore and it has helped a lot. I cleaned out all the wheat products and gave them away.
One step at a time. The kids still buy junk food, but they are a lot more careful about what is in it now, because they have to read the labels on everything.
It also helps that since we all went gluten free at home, my husband and my son have noticed a huge improvement in how they feel and a lot of issues we didn't realize were gluten related have been resolving.


----------



## bravenewworld

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing now that holidays are approaching? 

Turns out I'm going to be working pretty much every holiday (Thanksgiving, Christmas eve, Christmas, NYE, and New Year's day. Shoot me!) so the temptation to party, overeat, and be boozy should be minimal. No time in the schedule for it! Which is kinda nice, and kinda sad. Oh well, whatever works!!! 

I am going to a Friendsgiving party this Sunday. Saving my extra running calories for a few glasses of beer. I'm bringing a keg of the good stuff and I plan to enjoy it!


----------



## Tomara

I am doing great braveworld. Sticking to my diet. Holidays are going to be hard but I am in a good frame of mind lol. Not going to gain any of the 22 pounds I have lost!

Be strong girls!


----------



## bbdad

Congrats to those that are keeping on the wagon!! The holidays are always tough to stay on diet. Do the best you can, but continue to log everything you eat.

Remember, this is a long journey, not a short sprint. There will be ups and downs, but hopefully, you are seeing a monthly progression in the way you want to go.


----------



## Ikaika

Words of wisdom and timeless (circa late 1950s or early 60s)

http://youtu.be/y5H0HBGTMzo


----------



## Tomara

Lord my boss is on a medically supervised liquid diet..... In two months she has lost 34 pounds. I don't care what you do but when real food is introduced there is no way the weight will completely stay off. Change your eating and exercise! Pounds don't come off as fast but they can stay off.


----------



## Cynthia

My husband did not weight himself on September 1st when he went off gluten, but he has lost 30-40 lbs since then. He stopped eating gluten, but did not replace it with "gluten free" items. Instead he just skips the bread and includes fruits or vegetables instead. He said it has been easy. He wasn't trying to lose weight. He was trying to resolve digestive issues. He is feeling much better.


----------



## Tomara

CD that is one thing I have removed from my diet and it has helped greatly. Also no refined sugars.


----------



## bravenewworld

bbdad said:


> Congrats to those that are keeping on the wagon!! The holidays are always tough to stay on diet. Do the best you can, but continue to log everything you eat.
> 
> Remember, this is a long journey, not a short sprint. There will be ups and downs, but hopefully, you are seeing a monthly progression in the way you want to go.


bbdad, is that avatar you? Which way is the gun show??? 

Agree it's a long journey. My weight fluctuates but at the end of each month I have been down at least 3 lbs. Not super quick weight loss but I'll take it. I've decided not to update my ticker though until I hit 50 lbs of weight loss. Not too far off - but it's SO frustrating! My eating has been 70% good but I know it should be more like 90%. 

Can't be at the full 100% because there's no way in hell I am totally cutting out beer or dark chocolate. 

Workout-wise still marathon training. Going to try a 10-13 mile run tomorrow depending on how my body feels. Almost hit the wall on the 10 mile mark last week, so I bought some energy gels to help with that. Kind of funny, tried running on a treadmill and I HATED it. Outdoors feels so much better to me and my times are much faster. 

Can anyone suggest some easy healthy meals with minimal cooking? My work hours over the holiday are INSANE and I have very little time for meal preparation. Right now I'm living on nonfat greek yogurt with fresh fruit and chia seeds and grilled chicken salads - but I know I need to switch it up. 

Keep up the good work all!


----------



## bravenewworld

Tomara said:


> Lord my boss is on a medically supervised liquid diet..... In two months she has lost 34 pounds. I don't care what you do but when real food is introduced there is no way the weight will completely stay off. Change your eating and exercise! Pounds don't come off as fast but they can stay off.


I know someone who has done this 3 separate times. Each time they lost 80lbs and then immediately gained it all back. That's gotta be hard on your body. 

Although I get frustrated the weight isn't coming off quickly I have to remember I don't really gain it back either - even if my eating sucks for a few weeks. Before this challenge I had a month of very poor eating and only gained like 2 lbs. So I guess the benefit of losing weight slowly via only diet and exercise is you actually have to work at gaining! 

Also I know people who had weight loss surgery and literally did not need it as they never even tried to lose weight the old fashioned way. I understand if you are so obese you can't move or exercise, but if you have to "doctor shop" because the surgeon thinks you need to try other methods first - that's probably a clue surgery is not the answer!


----------



## Cynthia

I think eating dark chocolate in moderation can help with weight loss. If you eat a small amount daily it should be good for you and at least not hinder weight loss.


----------



## bbdad

> bbdad, is that avatar you?


Yeah. I just competed in a body building competition. Placed in 3 divisions. I was happy. Time to just grow now.

I just pop in here to offer fitness/nutrition advice where I can.

Best of luck to all of you as you stay on this lifestyle of fitness and good health.


----------



## WandaJ

Tomara said:


> Lord my boss is on a medically supervised liquid diet..... In two months she has lost 34 pounds. I don't care what you do but when real food is introduced there is no way the weight will completely stay off. Change your eating and exercise! Pounds don't come off as fast but they can stay off.


Doing liquid diet for a period of time is an effective way to reset your eating habits. One should expect to gain some pound back, also to change eating habits after it. It is the first step to new lifestyle.


----------



## bravenewworld

Checking back in. Not much movement on the scale for me (since this started I've lost 7 lbs. so less than 1 lb a week) but I am looking better. I even had to buy a new belt because my pants weren't staying up! 

Workout wise 2-3x per week except the last two weeks because the weather was crappy. Which is totally an excuse. Trying to fit 2 days in this week so I can at least start to get back into the zone!

Happy holidays all! Maybe we can begin a new healthy living thread to start on 1/1/1 if anyone is interested?

Oh, and I will be eating whatever the hell I want on Christmas and New Year's Eve! Looking forward to champagne and FUDGE! (mostly the fudge in case you can't tell)


----------



## Tomara

Well I didn't drop all the weight I had planned before Christmas but have lost 26 so far. I am being a good girl and have not eaten a single Christmas goody. Set a new more realistic goal of the next 25 by the first day of summer.


----------



## Cynthia

Tomara said:


> Well I didn't drop all the weight I had planned before Christmas but have lost 26 so far. I am being a good girl and have not eaten a single Christmas goody. Set a new more realistic goal of the next 25 by the first day of summer.


That should be a reasonable goal. Good for you.


----------



## bravenewworld

Tomara said:


> Well I didn't drop all the weight I had planned before Christmas but have lost 26 so far. I am being a good girl and have not eaten a single Christmas goody. Set a new more realistic goal of the next 25 by the first day of summer.


Woo-hoo that's AWESOME! You're inspiring me. I am also trying to drop my last 25 lb before my birthday aka summer time. 

Starting up a new thread to see if there's any interest for a New Year's 2015 healthy living? 3 months starting on Jan 1st - I'm hoping to kick it into high gear now that the holidays are (almost) over. 

Thumbs up to everyone who posted and survived the holiday season - y'all rock! :smthumbup:


----------



## Tomara

Doctor weigh in at noon, now lost 28 pounds. I will be thrilled at the 30 mark!


----------



## BucksBunny

Ignore did not matter


----------



## Giro flee

Just a little word of encouragement for everybody out there. Eat better, move more, lift heavy stuff, you can do it! 

Just didn't want to see a positive thread die...


----------



## Tomara

Yeah I hit the 30 pound mark. I don't have the money to join a gym
So can't wait til it warms up a bit. Guys I swear my Skinny Girl popcorn! I am getting sick of eating the foods..... I will scream if I see another chicken boob and steamed veggies lol. Let's all keep reaching for our goal!


----------



## Cynthia

If it a diet program is not a lifestyle change, it is not sustainable and the weight will come back on. If you don't like what you are eating, you will be unable to sustain it and might consider finding a program that will work for the rest of your life. You don't have to eat bland for boring food to stay healthy. Also fat is necessary for a healthy body.
In other news, we are having curried vegetables in coconut milk (full fat) with ground beef for dinner tonight. Yum!


----------



## Tomara

I realize I have to change my eating habits to keep the weight off, no brainer. It is hard for me because I don't like veggies or fruits


----------



## EnjoliWoman

Wow, I love them all.

You could try juicing and have a shake with protein powder for breakfast and/or lunch if you think fruits/veggies would be more palatable for you that way. Then your actual foods could be more "meat and potatoes" types of foods.


----------



## Cynthia

EnjoliWoman said:


> Wow, I love them all.
> 
> You could try juicing and have a shake with protein powder for breakfast and/or lunch if you think fruits/veggies would be more palatable for you that way. Then your actual foods could be more "meat and potatoes" types of foods.


I would not recommend juicing for weight loss. I wrote an article explaining why. The Difference Between Smoothies and Juicing | The Feminine Review: Homemaking, Family and the World




Tomara said:


> I realize I have to change my eating habits to keep the weight off, no brainer. It is hard for me because I don't like veggies or fruits


That does sound difficult. Had you considered adding the least disagreeable vegetables to your diet daily? Often time when we eat something frequently in small quantities, we get used to it and eventually can develop a taste for it. This might work for you.


----------



## Tomara

:smthumbup:37 pounds down and only 18 more to go. Started going with a girl friend to the gym (I get in free with her membership) Needed something to jump start my weight loss. Gosh it seems like it's taken me forever to get rid of the weight but then Rome wasn't built in a day.


----------



## bravenewworld

Tomara that's awesome!! Big up's to you!!!! :smthumbup:

The past few months I have lost absolutely no weight. However, I did train and complete my first full marathon!! 

I thought all the exercise would help me lose, but the extra calories I needed to run that often kind of balanced everything out and I hit a plateau. Now focusing more on diet and strength training.


----------

